# Possible Trojan on my MacMini?



## LegendaryFroggy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've had my Mac Mini for about a year. In the last two months, My internet Connection has been turning off and on, so to say. I have a 4 bar for 10 minutes at a time, then I have to restart AirPort to reconnect to the internet and even then I still only have about 10 more minutes. I need help. I have a Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard.

P.S. Money is REALLY tight, so I can't really afford to pay for Anti-Virus software.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Using the Airport Utility trying changing to a different WiFi channel. Could be new interference in the area.


----------



## LegendaryFroggy (Apr 26, 2011)

I did. I only have one channel. So am I looking at a trojan?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

LegendaryFroggy said:


> I did. I only have one channel.


Don't understand. Should be option of channels 1 - 11

What Radio Mode are you using? (802.11b, 802.11g, 802.11n, ...)



LegendaryFroggy said:


> So am I looking at a trojan?


Doubt it. You can always download the free ClamXav and do a scan to be safe. (good idea to run anyways)


----------



## LegendaryFroggy (Apr 26, 2011)

Im not really sure what a channel is though. I mistook "channel" for "network".

BTW i believe my Wireless channel is 2.


----------



## randydecker (May 17, 2011)

How far are you from your AirPort? You should get 4 bars all the time unless you are moving your computer beyond the range of the AirPort. There are no viruses or trojans that affect the performance of your AirPort. Before I offer you any more suggestions I need to know that you have run Software Update. Have you?


----------

